# Purging earthworms?



## strangemouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi,

I am culturing some earthworms for my platies, do they have to be purged before feeding?

Thanks


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

I guess that would usually depend on whether you know where they've been and what they've been eating. You say you're culturing them, so I assume they're in chemical free soil and eating what you provide. If that's the case then I personally would feed them as they are, which would be a more natural diet - the stomach contents may even be beneficial.


----------



## spendleb (Jul 17, 2007)

Could you dig earth worms out of your garden and feed them healthy food for a week or so and then feed them to your beardie or is this a no no ???


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

they have too much fat for platies...


----------

